# Best Rubik's Brand Mod



## hoolahoop (Jul 23, 2013)

Give the best rubik's brand mod for you.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 23, 2013)

Dayan mod.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 23, 2013)

strakerak said:


> [video]



Yes.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 23, 2013)

a hammer


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 23, 2013)

I guess I'll give a serious post.

First, break the cube in. I don't advise modding the puzzle until you've played with it for about two weeks.

After doing that, I'd follow this guide.

The Haiyan Memory Mod is the next thing you should do. In addition to this, take a knife/dremel, and cut off the corner of each center(this resembles the look of the Dayan centers from the outside). For the edges, do the same.

Finally, cut the edges in half. It sounds strange, but the part of the edge that doesn't hold the cube in can be cut. This turns it more into an Alpha V Edge(in the back left).


----------



## qqwref (Jul 23, 2013)

strakerak said:


> [video]


What, no raw egg?


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 23, 2013)

qqwref said:


> What, no raw egg?



I know, right?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 23, 2013)

One of the only ones without the raw egg iirc.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 25, 2013)

For a good Rubiks Brand modification, please refer to Crazybadcuber's tutorial on how to modify a V-Cube 3. It's not exactly the same process, but the methods used in this modification can easily transfer over to a rubiks brand.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 25, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> For a good Rubiks Brand modification, please refer to Crazybadcuber's tutorial on how to modify a V-Cube 3. It's not exactly the same process, but the methods used in this modification can easily transfer over to a rubiks brand.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_RMXnIKXL0



disliked in 0.65


----------



## hoolahoop (Jul 26, 2013)

strakerak said:


>


whats the next algorithm?


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jul 26, 2013)

My mod for it would be this:

Buy a Rubik's 3x3
chuck it at the wall
find all the pieces, then tear it apart limb from limb
lastly strap some illegal fireworks to it and watch it go up in a blaze
then make a maniacal laugh


----------



## marvin2699 (Jul 27, 2013)

[video]http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/2MPr8ue6Wvo/mqdefault.jpg[/video]


----------



## Sarge (Jul 29, 2013)

I had good luck with rounding off all the sharp edges, then CRCing it. Mine works pretty good, for a Rubik's.


----------



## hoolahoop (Aug 9, 2013)

just a reply for nothing


----------

